# Photoshop spinnt...



## Nino (15. August 2002)

1.

Hi
Mein Photoshop spinnt mal wieder 
Immer wenn ich eine Ebene verschieben will, hüpft er auf den Hintergrund und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung:
"Konnte die Anfrage nicht bearbeiten, weil die Ebene fixiert ist"
Ich denke mal, die Fehlermeldung liegt daran, dass er denkt, dass ich den Hintergrund verschieben möchte.
Aber warum hüpft er immer auf den Hintergrund?
Ich habe schon alles probiert aber ich kriege es nicht hin.
Manchmal gehts und manchmal wieder nicht.

Vor geringer Zeit hatte ich dieses Problem schonmal. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich es gelöst hatte.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.


2.

Ich habe da noch ein anderes Problem aber das ist nur auf einer meiner ".psd" files. Ansonsten habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Nur auf dieser einen Datei.

Immer wenn ich irgendwo hinklicke, dann geht er in irgend so ein "Maskierungs-Modus" (Steht neben dem Dateinamen) und ich kann nichts mehr machen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir auch da weiterhelfen =)

Mfg
Nino


----------



## nanda (15. August 2002)

ad 1:
beim verschieben-werkzeug gibt´s die option "ebene automatisch wählen". die muß deaktiviert sein, sonst hüpft dir ps ständig zwischen den ebenen herum. und wenn die ebene, die ps auswählt, fixiert ist, dann kommt eben deine fehlermeldung.

ad 2:
keine ahnung, was da falsch läuft.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. August 2002)

zu 2: Die PSD Datei mit dem Fehler wäre hilfreich entweder uploaden, falls Du Webspace hast oder schick sie mir mal zu!


----------



## Nino (15. August 2002)

Danke
Das mit der Option "ebene automatisch wählen" hat geklappt.
Bin wahrscheinlich aus versehen da hingekommen.

Und hier ist die .psd file von dem Maskierungsmodus.
Klick einfach auf eine Ebene und du wirst es merken.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. August 2002)

Hallo!

Stell einfach den Maskierungsmodus wieder aus:

Ebene Aktiv stellen auf der es pasiert und in der Werkzeugleiste den Maskierungsmodus beenden.

Siehe auch Bild - dort klicken!


----------



## Nino (15. August 2002)

Ok, passt wieder alles.
Da muss ich auch aus versehen hingekommen sein =)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

muhaha, ist ja toll..

der nino, der immer gleich schreit "RTFM" hätt's selber auch mal nötig


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

lol =)


----------

